# I was thinking about triple tail



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Are there any places or ways I can look for triple tail this time of the year?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Somebody will know better than me but I know some guys who go over to Indian Pass for them. It seems to me they show up earlier over there. I'm thinking they start over there in May so it's not that far off.

I've never caught a tripletail so I'm not the best soucre so please take this FWIW.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Not sure where you are Located But if your in the Pensacola area or Near It Mobile Bay Delta area is the best Place for Triple Tail, Not very many around Here, JMOP!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Keeper tripletail can be caught from Sykes on Gulp Shrimp on a 3/8 oz. jighead....... If you're the world's luckiest fisherman, AKA my buddy Johnny. Haha.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I am in Pensacola and I do fish from sykes. Should start with a cork, leader, hook and live shrimp around pylons or wait for a weed line?


----------

